
Some thoughts on organizational complexity - LiveTheDream
http://daltoncaldwell.com/thoughts-on-organizational-complexity
======
zaidf
_Organizational complexity can show up in odd ways in a shipping product. For
instance, why does a single product, the Microsoft Surface, give consumers the
option between two very different OSes: one model with “Windows RT” and
another with “Windows 8 Pro”._

Can someone pen a counterpoint to this? I feel that one exists but I am not
able to get it out. Basically, I see _tonnes_ of assumptions in the above and
that basically, it is almost _all_ bad. Yet, there is _something_ about it
that must still be working: the company behind it continues to make billions.
Why? How? Is there nothing to learn from that?

It is easy to make fun of large companies and their structures and yet Dalton
himself probably wouldn't mind building a billion dollar empire with the
similar type of "red tape".

------
shanellem
I really liked this:

More companies die of indigestion than from starvation. \- David Packard

I think it's highly relevant right now as more and more startups are getting
funded. It sometimes seems like those startups are thinking "Now what?"

